# Shimano shoe oven/vacuum locations



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone know of a shop that is set up to use Shimano's oven and vacuum fitting procedure on their shoes? Preferably located in Northern VA......

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

Qstick333 said:


> Anyone know of a shop that is set up to use Shimano's oven and vacuum fitting procedure on their shoes? Preferably located in Northern VA......
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zach



i'm waiting for that too. according to "bicycling" magazine they were training shops
up and down the eastern seaboard.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My teammate got those Shimano shoes. He was talking about them on a team ride. Something like $350 and they fit like a glove. If I'm not mistaken, he got them at a Bike Doctor around Annapolis. I'm going to ride with him tomorrow, so I'll try to remember to ask about it.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> My teammate got those Shimano shoes. He was talking about them on a team ride. Something like $350 and they fit like a glove. If I'm not mistaken, he got them at a Bike Doctor around Annapolis. I'm going to ride with him tomorrow, so I'll try to remember to ask about it.


"bicycling magazine" chose them and the new specialized women's shoes as the tops, over sidi's. they're more adjustable, for better fit.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Bike Doctor in Waldorf, Maryland does this. I have seen the machine and even talked to them about the process. Ask for Chris Richardson.


----------



## AH1 (May 26, 2008)

For a couple hundred more you can get a completely cusom-made shoe from D2, built from the ground up around your fit kit. Great investment in comfort.


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

Haymarket Bicycles in Haymarket. http://www.haymarketbicycles.com/


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> Anyone know of a shop that is set up to use Shimano's oven and vacuum fitting procedure on their shoes? Preferably located in Northern VA......
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zach



How does this work when you lose weight?

When I'm 195, I'm maxed out in my shoes.. when I get to 175.. my shoes are all loose.


----------



## gumby (Sep 22, 2005)

*Dealer Locator*

Try the dealer locator on the Shimano website
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/locator.html


----------

